# Microsoft Sidewinder Precision 2 USB questions



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ive had this joystick for ages and i love it to death. Its probly the best joystick ive ever owned. Anyway heres my problem

there is a significant amount of complaints and problems with this joystick not being supported by XP or something like that.

Heres the thing. I HAVE had it working on XP Pro before. It stopped working because i got a virus that was deleting my drivers. i completly wiped my HDs with killdisk, tried ubuntu, didnt like it, wiped em again, installed XP Home because thats what i had at the house. Now im trying to get this joystick working again. last time i just plugged it in, no software and it worked. now its not and its pissing me off. there supposedly isnt any drivers you can get to fix this problem. any suggestions?

i made it seem hopeless huh.. lol


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I have that joystick... there is STILL nothing better on the market today that is built as well. Whats left is Logitechs which seem to die in 6~9 months or Saitek which have awful ergonomics.

I don't like Microsoft... but the Sidewinders were tough and worked great.

I got mine out of the closet a few months ago to play HAWX... It would work randomly but for the most part, XP doesn't know what to do with it. Funny... considering they are both MICROSOFT! It seems to d

You MUST to get the Sidewinder2 Driver! It's an 8.33 MB ZIP files.

You cannot get it from MS (Geee. thanks for the support) as they say its built into WindowsXP... which as you know, doesn't work.

If you search with Google, you should be able to find it.


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

ok. thanks. i was told there wasnt any drivers you can get for it. the really funny thing is, I HAD IT WORKING! not more than a month ago!. now its not.. ..


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The joystick CAME with Drivers. MS *USED* to have drivers on their site for downloading. When I got mine out of storage, it kind of worked once - then stopped. Stuck it in another computer.. it worked a few times (control panel). Part of the issue is the static charge problems... remember, when this joystick came out - USB for PC was very new.

I located and installed the drivers, the SW joystick ALWAYS works.

Use google. Its SO @(*#$ stupid that MS doesn't have the drivers on THEIR own site for this joystick... when they have it for Win 95/98. "Just use the included drivers in XP" they say.. blah.

Its truly piss-poor of MS to NOT have any info on their PAST products.

You need: Microsoft Sidewinder Precision 2 Controller 4.0 software

This site has it... it sucks, but they have it: http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=128223

And for Windows7/Vista... even worse.  Since Windows7 is looking good and there isn't a joystick on the market that I think is a suitable replacement.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Any luck on your joystick?

BTW, I have confirmed that my Sidewinder is working 100% properly with Windows 7! No drivers to be installed.


----------

